# old reds new calf



## john in wa (Jul 15, 2010)

well she had her calf today. been waiting for a month. went out today and she was in the back of the pasture by her self so i new she had it a new shiny little heifer calf. sorry the pic is not better but did not want to bother her. I will post a new pic when she is up.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so exited! Our girls are baggin' up a whole lot now and have at most 6 weeks!


----------



## john in wa (Jul 16, 2010)

Well she is up running around now. seems to be really healthy just small.  anyway here is a new pic of her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2010)

Cute little thing!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 16, 2010)

Cute! Does she have a white tail? 

I so miss my heifer.


----------



## john in wa (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes she has white on her tail. She gets that from mom.  Mom was a $50 cow i bought at a auction a few years ago so i really have no idea what breed she is. she was as wild as they came and would charge me when i first got her but she has tamed down and is the first cow to come running when i go to the pasture and yell (come calves). i have had a few people look at her and they seem to think she is some type of long horn cross due to her build and size. maybe i should post a pic of mom and let you all take a guess at what breed she is.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 16, 2010)

john in wa said:
			
		

> Yes she has white on her tail. She gets that from mom.  Mom was a $50 cow i bought at a auction a few years ago so i really have no idea what breed she is. she was as wild as they came and would charge me when i first got her but she has tamed down and is the first cow to come running when i go to the pasture and yell (come calves). i have had a few people look at her and they seem to think she is some type of long horn cross due to her build and size. *maybe i should post a pic of mom and let you all take a guess at what breed she is*.


Sure why not! 

Cute calf btw.


----------

